# Insecticides--different modes of action



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm a Bifen XTS user. Today I noticed a few spittlebugs in the lawn even though I sprayed Bifen XTS on the 18th. I'm thinking (guessing) they're developing resistance to it.

I know with fungicides the labels will state which group they're in so we can make sure to rotate it. How does everyone determine which insecticides to rotate? Is it as simple as choosing a different AI or something more complex?


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Kamauxx Here is a good start:

https://irac-online.org/mode-of-action/

I use Bifentrin which is a class 3A and imidacloprid which is a class 4A. I am going to alternate Bifentrin every other year as the next generation bug should see a different MOA. Pyrethroid, carbaryl and cyfluthrin are a few of the pesticides available to control spittlebugs.

3 minute video on Pesticide MOA

https://youtu.be/pS7pxpTwMoQ


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I've noticed the same deal. Sprayed 3-4 weeks apart and I'm still getting quite a few moths in the yard, although I haven't see any army worms or webworms.

Thinking about swapping each month..


----------



## Live Oak (Sep 18, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> I've noticed the same deal. Sprayed 3-4 weeks apart and I'm still getting quite a few moths in the yard, although I haven't see any army worms or webworms.
> 
> Thinking about swapping each month..


I find that lawn moths do not respond to any insecticides that I've tried (including biphendrin). However, these same insecticides seem to effectively control larva in the soil. Note that you will probably have to spray every week as the webworm life cycle is ~1 week in duration.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

I've been spraying weekly as recent as the 18th. I cut the grass yesterday and had a few spittlebugs in the grass catcher. I can only assume the pests are becoming resistant or maybe it's be wise I didn't water it in last time I used it.

I didn't realize the labels list the different groups that the insecticides belong to. Thanks @cldrunner .


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

There are so many on the list and you can find products anywhere with different MOA that just your standard 3A MOA's like bifen. Even this random Roundup product below has bifen (MOA 3A) but also has Chlorantraniliprole which is MOA 28.

https://www.roundup.com/en-us/products/lawn-weeds-bugs/roundup-lawns-bug-destroyer


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Kamauxx What rate are you using? I noticed that Bifen I/T has a .50 oz rate for Spittlebugs. You might try a bigger dose but not as often.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

cldrunner said:


> @Kamauxx What rate are you using? I noticed that Bifen I/T has a .50 oz rate for Spittlebugs. You might try a bigger dose but not as often.


The Bifen XTS rate is .07-.15 per 1K. I've been doing 1 oz per 3k so I'm well over the recommended rate. Maybe I've contributed to the resistance by applying twice the recommended rate. :?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm reading .32oz for the .06% rate and up to .64oz for the .12% rate per gallon. From what I can tell, you were at the lower rate. Bifen I/T has a different amount of AI than Bifen XTS.

Bifen XTS Label


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Redtwin Go further down the label to page 15-16 and you will see the rates that the OP is using. The rate on page 16 are for lawn treatment. I think the higher rates you mentioned are for termite control.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Just throwing this out there that, FOR SOIL inhabiting / borne pests BENEFICIAL LIVE NEMATODES keep working week after week after week as long as soil doesn't get too dried out, baked or sustain prolonged freezing (all conditions that limit effectiveness of insecticides good, btw ...)

We sit (literally) on a lakeshore / river bank so, I contend with a lot of self-restrictions and, other than Grub preventative granules once a season or two , I rely on BLN's to keep our soil pest free!

https://www.arbico-organics.com/product/omri-NemAttack-Pro-Sc-Beneficial-Nematodes/beneficial-nematodes

https://hydro-gardens.com/product/guardian-lawn-patrol-mix-1-million-5p385a/


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

cldrunner said:


> @Redtwin Go further down the label to page 15-16 and you will see the rates that the OP is using. The rate on page 16 are for lawn treatment. I think the higher rates you mentioned are for termite control.


Oops... my bad! I usually apply at .25oz/1000sf but I am working against imported fire ants. I knew my rate was just below the max so I should have noticed that I was in the wrong section of the label. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## JimFromLawnGuyland (Jan 15, 2020)

440mag said:


> Just throwing this out there that, FOR SOIL inhabiting / borne pests BENEFICIAL LIVE NEMATODES keep working week after week after week as long as soil doesn't get too dried out, baked or sustain prolonged freezing (all conditions that limit effectiveness of insecticides good, btw ...)
> 
> We sit (literally) on a lakeshore / river bank so, I contend with a lot of self-restrictions and, other than Grub preventative granules once a season or two , I rely on BLN's to keep our soil pest free!
> 
> ...


So do you think the nematodes work well? And you have to apply them yearly or quarterly?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

JimFromLawnGuyland said:


> So do you think the nematodes work well?


Oh my, YES!  :thumbup:



JimFromLawnGuyland said:


> And you have to apply them yearly or quarterly?


Oh my, NO! 

As a matter of fact, I've only applied them twice, in something like 6 years *in my own yard*

#1 was when I discovered the Wireworms and then learned NOTHING kills them EXCEPT BN's!

#2 was YEARS LATER when I missed putting down a grub preventative and while on travel recd an alert phone call from a neighbor advising "Dude, hope you're sitting down - It looks like a high school football team went through your yard with rototillers last night!"

I called Hydro Gardens and they timed delivery of the BN's to coincide with our return home (never forget the look on the wife's face as I ran from the car to the mail box and then to the hose reel with bucket, hose end sprayer and spent the evening applying them BEFORE I carried one suitcase from car to the house! :lol:

*The more sod munchers you have in your soil THE MORE THE BN's MULTIPLY!!!!!!! :nod:

If you ever enjoyed any of "The Thing" movies, the BN's burrow down into cool moist soil and literally seek and destroy grubs, termites, you name it (but NOT earthworms!) PIERCE THE EPIDERMIS OF ROOT MUNCHING INSECTS, CRAWL INSIDE, GORGE THEMSELVES, LAY THEIR BN EGGS AND MOVE ONTO THE NEXT HOST. MEANWHILE, THOSE BN EGGS HATCH AND, YOU GUESSED IT, GO ON THEIR OWN SEEK AND DESTROY (& lay eggs) MISSIONS! * :thumbup:

The Alien def approves of BN use in lawns! :lol:


----------



## Midget (Jul 23, 2019)

Would beneficial nematodes work on/ kill parasitic nematodes?


----------

